# Goat Hauler Trailer



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Am selling my beloved goat trailer. Hauls 6 horned goats easily, is set up with ties, mats, outside storage, and hay racks. This was Jim Bennet's trailer. 
Needs some TLC,like paint and a couple of spots need mending but is sound and ready to go. Good tire and spare.
Doesn't require license in Oregon but has a title and can be licesnsed if your state requires it.

$700 or offer. Located near Portland, Oregon.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Have you sold the trailer? If not I may be interested depending on whether you think an 81 Toyota 4 cylinder pickup could pull it with three goats. Maybe it's too big for that and I should go for a smaller one, but it looks very useful! Right now I haul two goats in the back of my truck with a camper shell and that works fine, but thinking about a small trailer so I can keep my carpet kit in the back of the truck and sleep back there on road-trips.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Trailer is still available. I will make someone a really good deal as it needs to go.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

DARN  I wish you were on the East Coast! WANT


----------



## Wild Country (Feb 14, 2013)

Is your trailer still available and if so how good of a deal....I am in Newberg so we are very close. Thanks, Bill.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Doesn't look real new, but I am aware of trailer values in our area. You'ed spend a lot more than that to get one set up for goats. I'd make sure to pack the bearings regularly. Small wheels turn fast at hiway speeds.


----------

